# getting skilled immigrant visa with criminal record



## dun (Apr 8, 2009)

HI,

I am German national; I am applying for skilled immigrant visa,
2 years ago I worked in France for 6 months, when I was in France I was convicted and fined for shoplifting.
Since I only stayed for 6 months I need not have to get police clearance from France.

How the immigration officers know about my conviction if I do not mention in my visa application?

regards,
dun


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dun said:


> HI,
> 
> I am German national; I am applying for skilled immigrant visa,
> 2 years ago I worked in France for 6 months, when I was in France I was convicted and fined for shoplifting.
> ...


Firstly we are not enthused about assisting you gain illegal entry into Canada. On your application how will you account for the 6 months you lived in France? If your deception is uncovered after you come you will be deported, and if uncovered before you come you will never be allowed into the country, and rightfully so to both actions.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*getting to Canada*

:confused2: I have lived in this country for forty years with no crimanal records. It has taken me nearly three years to get to Canada, which I feel is a better country than this country. I believe it is wrong to lie to get into Canada. They will find out they did police checks on us and were right to do so.


----------



## Mathog (Aug 1, 2009)

Raymapleleaf said:


> :confused2: I have lived in this country for forty years with no crimanal records. It has taken me nearly three years to get to Canada, which I feel is a better country than this country. I believe it is wrong to lie to get into Canada. They will find out they did police checks on us and were right to do so.


You are right. Also one must avoid to say a lie in case of serious issues like immigrating.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

The biggest problem you will face, if you don't disclose everything, is that you will always face the risk that it could come out one day. And you would lose your residency. And even after you get citizenship, it's the only example I can think of when they can actually strip you of citizenship. Basically, if you gained PR and then citizenship based on false information, the government has ground to remove citizenship. REMEMBER THAT THE TRUTH ALWAYS COMES OUT.

I wouldn't want to build a life here knowing there's a risk that it could all be taken away. I suggest that you use full disclosure and hope for the best.


----------

